# PRP: What category for my Dependents?



## bbcoguns2 (Apr 12, 2020)

Hello Guys,

I am a PRP holder in RSA. I seek your advice to know the category of PRP which my dependents fall under (either 26C or 27G) as my PRP was obtained through the critical skills route.

1. My son is 16 years with Relative Permit
2. My Daughter is 21 with Relative Permit
3. My small daughter is with Relative Permit
4. My wife is with Spousal Relative Permit.

I am seeking your kind advise because I discovered that 26A is for people with five years work experience, probably it is only their siblings/Spouses who could follow the 26C. As a man who got his PRP on 27B, will my dependents all tow the route of 27G? Please I need your candid advise.

BBC


----------



## terryZW (Jun 26, 2017)

bbcoguns2 said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> I am a PRP holder in RSA. I seek your advice to know the category of PRP which my dependents fall under (either 26C or 27G) as my PRP was obtained through the critical skills route.
> 
> ...


You should have added them to your application on 27(b) and submitted as part of that application. Not sure about the 21 year old but your wife can still apply as a spouse with the younger kids as dependants on her application


----------



## terryZW (Jun 26, 2017)

bbcoguns2 said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> I am a PRP holder in RSA. I seek your advice to know the category of PRP which my dependents fall under (either 26C or 27G) as my PRP was obtained through the critical skills route.
> 
> ...


I just confirmed for you. There is a 27(b) Extra Ordinary Skills - Spouse and 27(b) Extra Ordinary Skills - Dependant sub-category for PRP applications on the VFS site so you can use that


----------



## bbcoguns2 (Apr 12, 2020)

Thanks for the timely response. I included them in my application 27(b).


----------

